# Birth of a Hummingbird



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Stumbled across these photos while seaching the web. Cute.



http://community-2.webtv.net/Velpics/HUM/


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

What great photos 
Thanks for posting your find

Regards
Alaska


----------

